# Problem with dashboard lights



## Vlade (Jan 10, 2016)

Hi to all,
I am new on this forum, and I must say it is fantastic.
Owner of Cruze from 2010 LS, and reason for writing of this post is my issues with internal dashboard lightning - they are switching on and off continuously.
When car ,,is cold" I dont have this problem, but after several passed kilometers, switching off is starting on different parts of the dashboard.
I check with my local service (by the way, I am writing from Macedonia and we have only two authorized services), and they told me , that all Dashboard should be taken apart.
Can you PLEASE HELP ME with some better logical solution, or maybe someone have same issue like mine?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

If it's anything like the North America Cruze, the lights are LEDs. I'd guess that you have a bad connection. You can try inspecting the connectors in the dashboard. I've not heard of this being a common problem.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Loose connection or contaminated connection ..you will need to pull the instrument cluster out to get to the wiring to inspect the wiring harness ..


----------



## Vlade (Jan 10, 2016)

Thanks guys,
It is helfull advice, I will try this !


----------



## Don Hamilton (Jan 13, 2016)

*No dash lights in daytime mode*

New 2016 Cruze LT, a month old, nice car. Except for the dash lights.
I am in Canada so DR mode can not be turned off not that I want to but it complicates the problem.
The problem is this, my dash lights other than the DIC and Radioscreen which both stay bright 24 hours a day are not lit during the day no matter what I do. The dimmer control has no effect. The automatic feature works fine switching from day to night modes 
The dealer is trying to tell me that his normal.

Any comment?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

If the Cruze is anything like my old Pontiac Montana, the cluster panel will need to be replaced. The LEDs are soldered to the panel and you can't just replace individual LEDs.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Don Hamilton said:


> The problem is this, my dash lights other than the DIC and Radioscreen which both stay bright 24 hours a day are not lit during the day no matter what I do. The dimmer control has no effect. The automatic feature works fine switching from day to night modes


I'm having a bit of a problem parsing the sentence. Yes, the DIC and Radio are on all he time, but should react to the dimmer at night.

The dash lights will be off during the day, but will be lit and dimmable at night.

The US Cruze comes with automatic light control, so the lights switch automatically between DRL mode (day) and headlights mode (night). I'm not sure if the Canadian Cruze is automatic or not.

I do recall that the radio dimming in reaction to the light sensor - not necessarily in reaction to the headlight control. So you may have to observe what the car actually does day/night and not try to simulate it.


----------



## Don Hamilton (Jan 13, 2016)

The problem is that the dash lights are off during the day making the gauges impossible to read because they are recessed so deeply into the dash. If GM decided for me that I shouldn't be allowed to see them why do I have to look at the DIC and Radio in living colour if they have no relevance to me driving safely?
The Canadian Cruze features automatic lights switching between night mode with fully dimmable dash lights and day mode or DRL with no dash lighting except, for some weird reason, the DIC and Radio lighting which is not dimmable.
I want to see the gauges when driving in the daylight hours. I will try covering the sensor on the dash to trick the car into providing night mode lighting 24 hours day if I have to.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Don Hamilton said:


> The problem is that the dash lights are off during the day making the gauges impossible to read because they are recessed so deeply into the dash.


I believe off during the day is normal. I've not had any problem reading the gauges. The only time I've had problems is when the sun hits the chrome rings and causes glare. I'm not aware of anything changing between 2013 (my car) and the 2016.

I can see the gauges in both of your shots, although with the first one, the low sun angle in the windshield makes it less than pleasant.


----------

